# Caster 12.5



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have the opportunity to pick up one. 4 months old for $350. Any opinions on this boat??


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a bad boat, a little on the wet side.
Tracking is good, speed is average. It makes a good entry level fishing platform, just know it's going to be a wet ride.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

My only kayak for fishing is a Caster. It has it's pluses and minuses, but so does every boat. They have plenty of usable storage space that is layed out well and is easily accessible. There's no scupper in the seat area so "wet butt" is a common occurence. They don't take waves as well as some of the bigger boats, but can still handle light chop easily. The tankwell will hold a crate or just about anything else you could want in there. They are light, so you will be much faster than a lot of other kayaks out there. The reason for less weight is less material though, so you will want to invest in wheels for it because they will not take as much dragging as more expensive boats. 

Overall, I like it. If you have any more questions about it PM me your number and I can tell you whatever I can.

Chris


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Expect a wet a$$. The dry storage isn't. Tracks well, fairly fast. Decent stability. 

If it includes paddle and seat, $350 is a good price.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep...paddle, seat and a ram mount.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto to all previous posts. I own one. I had fished in 3-4' waves often on the kayak. Only thing I am concerned is re-entry (Self-Rescue) if you weigh more than 170 lb or you are not regular built. Here is the video of self rescue practice we did last spring. You will see two guys on the Caster 12.5. They are thin or regular built weighs under 170 lb. Jason is the first guy tried reentry. He has the best technique for reentry to a small kayak (SMALL KAYAK, not big kayak) I ever seen. I was so impressed that I practiced his reentry many times. And I made kids over 160lb practice Jason's reentry on my Caster 12.5. Otherwise, they could not make reentry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6MpsVqRgnM

P.S. there are two people, Jason and my nephew, naturally good at re-entry, better than me. They are tall and thin.

joe


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with the other post I own one and for the most part love it. it is set up well for fishing and with a few inexpensive mods like comeonfishs rod holder. thanks comeon. and if you look at my pics on my page you will see a very easy and cheap cart that works great on all surfaces. fell free to ask me any ?s but for that price I don't think you can go wrong.:fishing:


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I passed up a deal on one last year, but after seeing chris's boat last sat. I wished i had gotten it. I'd get it at that price.


Darren


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought mine brand new and it was cheap. I did that because I didn't know if I would like fishing out of a yak so I didn't want to spend too much money. I like mine. As Erie said, swamp ass is just par for the course with these boats. On a hot summer day who cares. In the fall and winter, waders work just fine. It does tend to track into the wind and always want to turn that way. There is a fix. 10#'s of weight in the front hatch and you are good to go! I have put a lot of fish in mine and am going to upgrade. If you are not sure you will like yak fishing, BUY THIS BOAT! You will NOT regret it one bit. I have one a few years old and it is heavier than the newer ones. That is the only drawback I can think of. Hope this helps...


----------

